# how do i attach pics?



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i just took some pics of my betta and i cannot figure out how to get them on here


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

lwstinkinsweet said:


> i just took some pics of my betta and i cannot figure out how to get them on here



It's easier to get an account with imageshack then upload your pics. Next copy the code and paste it on to here.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Or you can attach to your post all together. As you compose your post/reply (in full mode) scroll down a bit and you'll find a button labeled "Manage Attachements" click on it and there you do


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Or you can attach to your post all together. As you compose your post/reply (in full mode) scroll down a bit and you'll find a button labeled "Manage Attachements" click on it and there you do



Well yeah he could do that..but that takes up a lot of forum bandwith that's why I stick to imageshack.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

well i dont have very much room to download stuff on my computer. and my dad doesnt like me to download too much. My boyfriend works with someone who helps me download stuff. i will ask him to help i am pretty much computer illiterate


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and ghetto i like your avatar and sig. i cheered all through high school so i started to like football. that and my boyfriend plays. he did play for western michigan university.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

You don't have to download anything, all you do is sign up for a free account then log on through your email.


----------

